# Anyone own a place here? - Service fees question



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm starting to do some research on housing prices here and need some informed responses. Specifically, I am looking for:

Building/Community/OA Service Fees for buildings in:
Business Bay
JBR
Marina
JLT
Springs
Tecom

If you currently own a place here, can you please provide me with:

1) Building name
2) Registered square footage
3) Service fees per square foot
4) any extra caveats regarding the service fees (i.e. does it include your parking spaces, balconies, etc.)
5) Any issues that your OA is having that you are willing to disclose (central cooling, services turned off, delinquent payments by other owners, etc.)

Feel free to Private Message me or to respond here. I'm not looking for input from the peanut gallery - "it is so expensive" or "it is a bad idea to buy here" or any other nonsense. Only looking for informed opinions from actual owners.

Thanks

-md000/Mike


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats asking for the service charges for pretty much the whole of Dubai, you need to make a decision on the area you want to live in first, otherwise your going to be lost.

Service charges start from 5 AED per sqft up to 50 AED per sqft. 

Every developer and every OA is different so they may be having problems individually with the master developer or developer of the individual tower. 

are you buying for rental yield, to live in yourself??


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

marc said:


> Thats asking for the service charges for pretty much the whole of Dubai, you need to make a decision on the area you want to live in first, otherwise your going to be lost.


That is why I put those specific areas, for now. It is a broad scan at the moment and we want to get a rough idea in those areas. 



marc said:


> Service charges start from 5 AED per sqft up to 50 AED per sqft.


Is this an informed number, or are you just taking a guess from what gulfnews/thenational/namethenewssource has stated? Please let me restate: Are you an owner? If yes, how much do you pay? If you are not a current owner, please ignore this message, as you belong to the peanut gallery.



marc said:


> Every developer and every OA is different so they may be having problems individually with the master developer or developer of the individual tower.


Some days.......




marc said:


> are you buying for rental yield, to live in yourself??


Does it matter? (rhetorical question)

My apologies for being a bit snarky, but I am trying to collect data, not opinions.

-md000/Mike


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I can assure you I' am no peanut, I know more about real estate here then anyone else. 

I don't get any data from Gulf News or any other newspaper here, It is not to be relied on. 

The following are for apartments I own in Downtown which may be an area you consider when you start looking. 

All figures are in AED - BUA is Built Up Area


*Southridge* - 12.45 AED inc balcony, 5.52 CHILLER - BUA only
*Residences Phase 1*- 15.83 AED inc balcony, 6.83 CHILLER - BUA only
*Residences Phase 2 *- 16.04 AED inc balcony, 5.46 CHILLER - BUA only
*8 Blvd Walk* - 11.44 AED inc balcony, 5.54 CHILLER - BUA only
*Boulevard Plaza* - 21.75 AED inc balcony
*Burj Views* - 17.87 AED inc balcony, 5.83 CHILLER - BUA only
*Lofts* - 13.28 AED inc balcony, 6.00 CHILLER - BUA only


Owners associations for these apartments have not encountered many issues so far, I haven't had much contact with them, the last bulletin was asking Emaar (Master Developer) to produce audited accounts to show where the service charge money goes which was a key point all owners wanted to get across.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is great information Marc. Thank you. While we aren't considering Downtown, this starts me in the right direction of getting a rough estimate.

I know that each building is going to be different, but creating a first cut budget without having more reliable numbers is difficult. 

Right now, we are trying to balance: villa vs. apartment. I've never lived in/owned a property that had an OA that I was responsible for (even back "home" my parents owned a plot with a house in the middle).

-md000/Mike





marc said:


> I can assure you I' am no peanut, I know more about real estate here then anyone else.
> 
> I don't get any data from Gulf News or any other newspaper here, It is not to be relied on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ve_nice (Nov 22, 2011)

can someone give info. about chiller fee and service charge per square foot in JLT? If u have one pls. share... Au, Ag, Almas, Armada, Laguna Tower, Wind Towers, Dubai Gate1-2, 1 Lake Plaza, The Palladium, Icon 1-2, HDS, Lake Shore, Madina Tower, Indigo, Lake Side, V3, AlShera, Mazaya, Tiffany...etc.:noidea:


----------

